# Interesting article about Covid prevention says washing cloth masks is essential



## asp3 (Nov 12, 2020)

https://www.sciencenews.org/article/coronavirus-covid19-control-increasing-cases

The article discusses a study where hospital workers wore medical masks all the time, cloth masks all the time or follow their hospital's procedure which may or may not have required wearing masks.  The interesting thing is the group that wore the cloth masks had the highest rates of respiratory infections.

The article recommends washing cloth masks in 60-90 C (140-195 F) water daily.  That's too hot for hand washing.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 12, 2020)

asp3 said:


> https://www.sciencenews.org/article/coronavirus-covid19-control-increasing-cases
> 
> The article discusses a study where hospital workers wore medical masks all the time, cloth masks all the time or follow their hospital's procedure which may or may not have required wearing masks.  The interesting thing is the group that wore the cloth masks had the highest rates of respiratory infections.
> 
> The article recommends washing cloth masks in 60-90 C (140-195 F) water daily.  That's too hot for hand washing.



Wash your mask by hand then use boiling water to pour over it as a final rinse. Wait for it to cool before handling.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 12, 2020)

asp3 said:


> https://www.sciencenews.org/article/coronavirus-covid19-control-increasing-cases
> 
> The article discusses a study where hospital workers wore medical masks all the time, cloth masks all the time or follow their hospital's procedure which may or may not have required wearing masks.  The interesting thing is the group that wore the cloth masks had the highest rates of respiratory infections.
> 
> The article recommends washing cloth masks in 60-90 C (140-195 F) water daily.  That's too hot for hand washing.


To date I haven't worn a cloth mask, but the recommended daily washing of such cloth masks seems overkill to me.

I still think the standard issue paper variety masks are best. I wear mine for a month, then change the old out with a new, with a light spray of 99% isopropanol alcohol (with a hint of peppermint oil) before each use.

It's not like I'm out and wearing my paper masks daily, as I limit my trips out of the home to once a week, so for me, paper masks are ideal.


----------



## win231 (Nov 12, 2020)

I only have the blue & yellow masks that seem to be made of some type of reinforced paper.  I think they're considered "Disposable."
After using each one, I spray them on both sides with alcohol before using them again.  So far, so good.  The alcohol doesn't seem to damage them like I thought it would.
140-195 seems unnecessarily hot to me.  My water heater is set to max & it's 135.  195 is practically boiling; ideal for coffee, but it seems excessive for a cloth mask.  Besides, A doctor said any type of soap easily destroys virus.  That makes sense to me; if soap didn't work on a virus, washing hands wouldn't do any good.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm not out and about, if I were I would have 7 masks, one for each day and only wash masks once a week.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 12, 2020)

Masks are causing "Mask Mouth". It is reported by dentists oral dryness, build up of bacteria, more cavities and gum disease. 
The Fix: Drink water, reduce caffeine, use a humidifier, Rinse with alcohol free mouthwash, scrape your tongue regularly nd don't smoke.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 12, 2020)

Hubby and I have at least 20 cloth masks each.  Plus surgical masks.  Plus N95s.
Let's just say we have a very caring, sharing family and group of friends. 
Since we don't go out every day, there are always plenty of clean masks available, even though we both double mask for every outing.

We wear masks only once - or for a single group of errands - then place them aside for laundering. About once a week I prewash them in warm, soapy water in the sink, then put them into a laundry bag and wash alongside shirts or towels.

Pants, underwear and socks always get laundered in a separate load from other items.
(Dryer or no dryer, pandemic or no pandemic, I think it's gross to wash dish towels and underwear together.)

*No way I'd pour boiling water on a mask or launder it in extremely hot water.* That's a good way to damage the fabric and the elastic. Soap, warm water, 20 minutes of agitation, and a hot dryer are more than sufficient.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 12, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Masks are causing "Mask Mouth". It is reported by dentists oral dryness, build up of bacteria, more cavities and gum disease.
> The Fix: Drink water, reduce caffeine, use a humidifier, Rinse with alcohol free mouthwash, scrape your tongue regularly nd don't smoke.


If I'm going to have a mask on for more than about 20 minutes I chew a piece of sugarless gum.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 12, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Hubby and I have at least 20 cloth masks each.  Plus surgical masks.  Plus N95s.
> Let's just say we have a very caring, sharing family and group of friends.
> Since we don't go out every day, there are always plenty of clean masks available, even though we both double mask for every outing.
> 
> ...



The article recommends washing cloth masks in 60-90 C (140-195 F) water daily. 

That's why I suggested it.

(Dryer or no dryer, pandemic or no pandemic, I think it's gross to wash dish towels and underwear together.)

I'm right there with you on that! I don't care if it saves time, or water.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 12, 2020)

Understood @Becky1951 .  I look at this from the perspective of having spent over 40 years in the apparel industry.  Fabrics and elastics aren't meant to stand up to that kind of treatment, and will break down pretty quickly with repeated exposure.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 12, 2020)

Star and Becky, I support you guys, i.e., washing underpants separately.


----------



## Treacle (Nov 12, 2020)

Forgive me for my ignorance but are you mandated to wear masks or a facial covering. We are only required to wear a facial covering which I assume can be as basic as a silk scarf or anything that covers the nose and mouth.


----------



## Chet (Nov 12, 2020)

I have a reusable cloth mask of the American flag. I'm not in public much so it doesn't see much use. After each wearing I give it a good rinse under a running tap with water exiting out the worn side.


----------



## Jules (Nov 12, 2020)

If masks aren’t being washed regularly, the problem can be with bacterial build up too.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 12, 2020)

Jules said:


> If masks aren’t being washed regularly, the problem can be with bacterial build up too.


Just my way of thinking, but my guess is paper masks work better than cloth masks, because paper fibers would be much finer than cloth fibers, hence arresting more germs/bugs/bacteria.


----------



## Jules (Nov 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> hence arresting more germs/bugs/bacteria.


It’s not that the bacteria is entering via the mask, it’s getting trapped.  If you have bacteria on your face (most of us do) and it’s humid from our breath & we’re wearing the same mask for a few days, things can grow.  Mask acne is becoming a common term.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 12, 2020)

When I get home from an outing, I wash my hands AND my face with soap and water.  A SF member spent nearly a week in the hospital due to a terrible bacterial infection on her face that she attributes to mask wearing.


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 12, 2020)

I follow the CDC guidelines for taking care of the masks.

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prevent-getting-sick/how-to-wash-cloth-face-coverings.html


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 12, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Hubby and I have at least 20 cloth masks each.  Plus surgical masks.  Plus N95s.
> Let's just say we have a very caring, sharing family and group of friends.
> Since we don't go out every day, there are always plenty of clean masks available, even though we both double mask for every outing.
> 
> ...


Plus add a bit of bleach.  I laundry towels separate and never use the these things more than once.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2020)

I wear each cloth mask just once, and throw it in the wash.  I also have a few packs of those paper masks, which I often wear, especially when major protection is not needed. (Going down for the mail, going out for a walk, etc.)  If I've only had it on for a very short time, I will wear it again, usually I just throw it out.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 12, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Plus add a bit of bleach.  I laundry towels separate and never use the these things more than once.


I don't want to breathe in bleach residue.  Yuk.



IrisSenior said:


> I follow the CDC guidelines for taking care of the masks.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prevent-getting-sick/how-to-wash-cloth-face-coverings.html


Thanks for the great link.  Very helpful!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 12, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I don't want to breathe in bleach residue.  Yuk.



I presoak my N95's in a warm,  diluted bleach water solution with a very small amount of soap.  Then I hand wash with soap and hot water, do several hot rinses and dry in the sun.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 12, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Forgive me for my ignorance but are you mandated to wear masks or a facial covering. We are only required to wear a facial covering which I assume can be as basic as a silk scarf or anything that covers the nose and mouth.


So far where we reside (BC), no such mandated guidelines are in place for public wearing, but certain stores and places ask that masks be worn, and for those who don't have a mask, more often than not masks are available in those establishments.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 12, 2020)

asp3 said:


> https://www.sciencenews.org/article/coronavirus-covid19-control-increasing-cases
> 
> The article discusses a study where hospital workers wore medical masks all the time, cloth masks all the time or follow their hospital's procedure which may or may not have required wearing masks.  The interesting thing is the group that wore the cloth masks had the highest rates of respiratory infections.
> 
> The article recommends washing cloth masks in 60-90 C (140-195 F) water daily.  That's too hot for hand washing.


You can pour boiling water on them and let them sit for a bit before hand washing.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I don't want to breathe in bleach residue.  Yuk.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the great link.  Very helpful!


You can double rinse and buy a scented bleach.  Bleach kills the virus.  I, personally, would rather breathe in the scent of bleach than risk breathing in the virus.  I use a paper mask, once, then throw it away.  I can not breathe well in the cloth masks.  They make me hot, as well.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2020)

I have the same problem, Aneeda. I know the cloth masks are better, but I find them a lot harder to breathe in. That's probably because the paper ones fit looser, and allow more air (and germs) to sneak in and out.

I have found that if I wear the cloth ones anyway, when I am going to the grocery, for instance, I do get sort of "used to them" after a while. They used to seem worse. Amazing, the things we can adjust to!


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2020)

We all have to assess our risks and preferences, check out the available data, make judgments, and act accordingly.  My exposure to the outside world is limited to a bit of masked and distanced shopping a couple times a week.  Maybe 3 hours total.  Not high risk.  

I don't wear masks for more than an hour (a monthly Costco jaunt) without changing to a fresh set, then use hand sanitizer before getting in the car.  Soap and water handwashing when I get home, again after putting the groceries away, and frequently throughout the day.    

If I worked outside the home - especially if it were in a hospital, as my daughter-in-law and @MarciKS do - my virus prevention habits would be far more rigorous.  As it is, our sanitation habits are appropriate for DH & my virus (and mouth microbe) risk levels.  

p.s. Even slight residue from scented soaps, detergents and cleaning products irritates my sinuses. Bleach use is limited to lifting an occasional stubborn sink stain and thwarting irksome mold from grout lines; never in laundry. I don't use or own Lysol or ammonia. 

I haven't been able to score rubbing alcohol since the pandemic started, but haven't actually needed it.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2020)

StarSong, have you tried Costco's Cuisine French Onion Soup?  Delicious! (It's frozen; I bought 2 boxes the last time I was there.)


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sunny said:


> StarSong, have you tried Costco's Cuisine French Onion Soup?  Delicious! (It's frozen; I bought 2 boxes the last time I was there.)


It is delicious!  I can I longer tolerate it due to tummy issues, but it is yummy.


----------



## win231 (Nov 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> We all have to assess our risks and preferences, check out the available data, make judgments, and act accordingly.  My exposure to the outside world is limited to a bit of masked and distanced shopping a couple times a week.  Maybe 3 hours total.  Not high risk.
> 
> I don't wear masks for more than an hour (a monthly Costco jaunt) without changing to a fresh set, then use hand sanitizer before getting in the car.  Soap and water handwashing when I get home, again after putting the groceries away, and frequently throughout the day.
> 
> ...


I'm not allergic, but I don't like the fake perfume scent of regular laundry detergent.  I use "Arm & Hammer Free & Clear For Sensitive Skin" laundry detergent.  It doesn't have any scent or dyes, either.  Target sells it really cheap.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 13, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Forgive me for my ignorance but are you mandated to wear masks or a facial covering. We are only required to wear a facial covering which I assume can be as basic as a silk scarf or anything that covers the nose and mouth.


They're letting them wear whatever here. That's not helping the situation. I saw a visitor come into the hospital cafeteria with a neck gator with a thin t-shirt material. So thin you could see his face through it. That's not gonna keep anyone safe.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> We all have to assess our risks and preferences, check out the available data, make judgments, and act accordingly.  My exposure to the outside world is limited to a bit of masked and distanced shopping a couple times a week.  Maybe 3 hours total.  Not high risk.
> 
> I don't wear masks for more than an hour (a monthly Costco jaunt) without changing to a fresh set, then use hand sanitizer before getting in the car.  Soap and water handwashing when I get home, again after putting the groceries away, and frequently throughout the day.
> 
> ...


You couple lousy safety protocol with Covid and basic poor sanitation like what I witness at work and you have a germy stew simmering. I can't believe something horrible hasn't happened yet. I witnessed one of the cooks last night wiping out measuring cups with her dirty ass apron instead of washing them. I refuse to eat anything I haven't made myself or seen made for that reason. I know who's clean and who isn't in there.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2020)

Sunny said:


> StarSong, have you tried Costco's Cuisine French Onion Soup?  Delicious! (It's frozen; I bought 2 boxes the last time I was there.)


I eat a primarily plant-based diet.  Last time I looked at the picture on that soup package I noticed it was topped with a honking gob of cheese (which, of course, is the main attraction of French onion soup).


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 13, 2020)

Yes, if I had to wear a mask everyday, especially in a medical environment, I’d have A clean one every day. But I don’t. So I wash them once a week. It’ll have to do.


----------



## win231 (Nov 13, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> You couple lousy safety protocol with Covid and basic poor sanitation like what I witness at work and you have a germy stew simmering. I can't believe something horrible hasn't happened yet. I witnessed one of the cooks last night wiping out measuring cups with her dirty ass apron instead of washing them. I refuse to eat anything I haven't made myself or seen made for that reason. I know who's clean and who isn't in there.


Well, how 'bout that chef who was shaping ground beef into hamburgers by flattening it against his sweaty chest.
When a customer saw him & complained, the Manager said, "You should see how he makes doughnuts."


----------



## win231 (Nov 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I eat a primarily plant-based diet.  Last time I looked at the picture on that soup package I noticed it was topped with a honking gob of cheese (which, of course, is the main attraction of French onion soup).


Cheese is indirectly a plant-based food.  It comes from milk, which comes from cows, that eat grass & grains-which are plant based.


----------



## win231 (Nov 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> We all have to assess our risks and preferences, check out the available data, make judgments, and act accordingly.  My exposure to the outside world is limited to a bit of masked and distanced shopping a couple times a week.  Maybe 3 hours total.  Not high risk.
> 
> I don't wear masks for more than an hour (a monthly Costco jaunt) without changing to a fresh set, then use hand sanitizer before getting in the car.  Soap and water handwashing when I get home, again after putting the groceries away, and frequently throughout the day.
> 
> ...


I scored lots of alcohol on Amazon:



Order detailsOrdered on October 21, 2020 (1 item)
Swan Rubbing Alcohol, 32 oz, 2 ct.
Swan
Sold by: Best Dealss Now


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I eat a primarily plant-based diet.  Last time I looked at the picture on that soup package I noticed it was topped with a honking gob of cheese (which, of course, is the main attraction of French onion soup).


True, but onion soup without the cheese is, um, just plain onion soup!


----------



## StarSong (Nov 14, 2020)

Sunny said:


> True, but onion soup without the cheese is, um, just plain onion soup!


Exactly!  And who wants to eat plain onion soup?  Not worth the gas it brings.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 14, 2020)

win231 said:


> I scored lots of alcohol on Amazon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 17, 2020)

asp3 said:


> https://www.sciencenews.org/article/coronavirus-covid19-control-increasing-cases
> 
> The article discusses a study where hospital workers wore medical masks all the time, cloth masks all the time or follow their hospital's procedure which may or may not have required wearing masks.  The interesting thing is the group that wore the cloth masks had the highest rates of respiratory infections.
> 
> The article recommends washing cloth masks in 60-90 C (140-195 F) water daily.  That's too hot for hand washing.


I put my masks in a round plastic Tupperware 16 oz. container using hot water & hand soap and shaking back and forth it for a minute or so. The masks spin inside. Hot water is never required and never used bleach as it does no more than thoroughly washing material.


----------

